# Please help...I'm scared of my upper endoscopy!



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi all, well, I finally caved and I'm scheduled to have an upper endoscopy next Monday. I think I've put it off for the same reasons I'm having it...I'm so nauseous most of the time! For those of you who've had one...what was your wait time like before they took you back and what do they do to get you ready right before they do it? I'm so scared because of the fact that I feel sick so much that I'll never make it through it. Do they give you something so you won't throw up? I've told my doctor how concerned I am but I don't get a big response from him. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

My endoscopies were several years ago. In all I believe I had about 2 or three, and in each case, I was put to sleep. Maybe you can request this.Hollis------------------


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

I was given an intravenous sedative. I don't remember anything except going into the room and lying down. Not a bad experience at all. I awoke without feeling sick like most anesthesias Don't worry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2001)

So weird that I just read your post...Could've absolutely written it myself. Don't know if you've read any of my previous postings, but I am the QUEEN of nausea--had it bad now for about a yr. Recently (in Jan.) had my Upper Endo....was PETRIED BEYOND BELIEF ABOUT IT...So scared I was. But you know, they put me out, it lasted only 15 minutes and I swear it wasn't bad at all...didn't remember a thing and just a tiny sore throat afterwards. Results showed nothing more than a hiatal hernia (which I already knew I had) and a little esophagitis. Well, that's all good, but still I suffer from nausea. Dr. thinks a lot of it is from IBS, but still it is horrible to deal with. Anyway, you'll be fine!!!! Good Luck and let me know how it goes if you can.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Confetti,I'm the Queen of Chicken when it comes to tests and, belive me, I didn't feel a thing. I was sedated, but not out completely, and I still didn't feel much. Afterwards, I had a sore throat for a couple of days, but that's all. You'll be just fine, believe it. I was just as petrified as you are - maybe more so.Maria


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

No need to be worried that you won't be the model patient. That is not your job here. It is the job of the health professionals to help you to feel comfortable and get through the procedure. Good luck with it.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Just tell them you don't want to be awake during the procedure, insist on it if you are worried about the procedure. If your specialist is one who simply uses a local aneasethic so that you remain conscious during the whole procedure, well find somebody else. Some folks don't mind of course, but I did, wanted to be asleep for it, so easy and no after problems.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

ConfettiI had my first upper endoscopy last friday - and like you I was terrified.Before you go in for the endoscopy a nurse will ask you some questions just to make sure you don't have any allergies etc they will be able to explain to you exactly what the endoscopy is like - and based on how you feel then make your decision as to whether to have sedation or not.FWIW the first time I would suggest having the sedation as you won't remember a thing about the procedure - just make sure you have someone who can drive you home afterwards.I actually had mine without sedation and it wasn't that bad - yes slightly uncomfortable and it did make me gag a little everytime they moved the endoscope about - but it was dead easy to swallow - and was over in no time.I know its difficult not to worry - but the fear of the unknown is much worse than the actual procedure.Hey - I'm the biggest chicken when it comes to stuff like that and I was OK - you'll be fine too.Just remember to ask for the sedation if your feeling nervous or worried.Let us know how it goes,Clair


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

You'll do fine. I went to sleep during my procedure (not everyone does), and I had a nice little rest. My procedure was really smooth (well, except for sticking me 4 x to get the IV in -- often happens with me). Afterwards, you'll be groggy for a while and may feel like burping, but overall it's typically not a bad proceduure at all. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

Confetti, hope you read this before you go. I had an uper endo 1.5 years ago and was asleep the whole time. Didn't remember/feel anything. The only side effect was a sore throat that next day. I had to have ANOTHER one last week. I was only MILDLY sedated and it was hell. Keep in mind, I was not apprehensive or nervous about this procedure. When I went into the room, I was given the sedation and felt sleepy. When they inserted the tube, I began to gag! I was sedated but really gagging the entire time. My eyes were watering and I could feel the acid from my stomach coming out of the tube and dribbling down my face. After, I sort of forgot about it but during, it was not good. Please make sure your doctor understands that you want to be VERY sedated or put out completely. You have to be firm in your demands and DO NOT let the doctor make decisions for you. There are different degrees of sedation that you can be given. With the right amount of sedation, you won't feel anything. Don't be scared, you'll get through it!


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

My upper endoscopy was such a breeze that when it was over and I was fully conscious I could have sworn the doctor didn't even do it! I had the pictures to prove he did and in a couple of days I had a slightly sore throat which left within a day. My doctor did the upper and lower procedure during the same session. I was sedated with Demerol and Versed. This was a wonderful, relaxing escape from reality with absolutely no after effects! Easier than going to the dentist!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2001)

I had the near identical procedure and results that Cece reported....not to worry.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I have had two of them. When you go in you have to change into one of those nifty gowns, of course







. Then the nurse asked some questions, they put the IV needle in my arm and taped it in place and then I waited about 10 minutes the first time, 5 or 6 minutes the second. Then they wheeled me into the room and laid me on my side. They then stuck demerol, I believe, into the IV and the nurse asked me some questions to see if it was taking effect and I remember both times giggling at the same question: how old are you? Then they sprayed my throat with something to numb it and told me what they were going to do. Next thing I know the endoscope was being pulled out, I gagged a little bit and it was over. I don't remember anything in between but they had me back there about 20 minutes each time. I also had the mild sore throat afterwards. The only part I didn't like was coming out of my "twilight sleep" and feeling the thing come out, but frankly I was so doped up I don't really remember the physical feeling, only that I didn't like it. Wierd, huh?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

My experience was a good one.I was asleep and all I remember about the entire procedure is when they sprayed my throat with something to numb it.It was a breeze. I didn't even have the normal sore throat afterwards!Try not to stress, it will be fine.Prayers for you,Jleigh


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Confetti,Good Luck with your upper endoscopy today - I'll be thinking of you.Clair


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

confetti,It is really not too bad, I have had it twice and the versed make you forget most of it.


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks to all for your replies...it made me much less nervous going in today.Well, I must say that test was a breeze! Probably the easiest thing I've done yet! And I didn't know a thing that was happening...just "came to" in the recovery room. But get this, after 7 months of an upset stomach...the doctor found nothing, absolutely NOTHING wrong with any of my digestive system that he looked at! Can you believe it? No reflux, no gastritis. I couldn't believe it. I don't know what's wrong with me now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2001)

Join the club...a very common outcome...


----------



## Tigger100 (Apr 20, 2000)

I had an endoscopy three years ago (Im 18 now) and was scared to death. I was pannicking so they gave me valium and evetually put me to sleep and I was out for the whole thing and it was fine. Dont worry!


----------

